# HSG Bleeding, how long, how much?



## Nicnac

Hi Ladies,

I was just wondering for those of you who have had an HSG, how long did you "spot" for after, and how much was it?

I had mine done Monday morning, and had a little tinted CM (brownish), but it's got heavier since, and is now (tmi alert) heavy brown, bit reddish, bit clottish, but that could be mucousy 
(apologies for the spellings) :blush:

I'm paranoid about going to the Docs (they think I'm hypochrondriac and babymad already), but don't know when the bleeding consitutes "heavy"

I don't have a fever or major pains, but I can "feel" my inners down there.

Any advice, will be VERY much appreciated. It's O in a few days, already getting + on OPK, I'm worried the bleeding is going to get in the way! :hissy:

Thanks

Big :hug:


----------



## Smurfette

Hi,

I only had a tiny bit of spotting after my HSG which stopped the same day. I gues everyone's different but if you're worried and don't want to go to the doctors why don't you give NHS Direct a call. They'll be able to tell you if they think it's worth a trip to the doctor or if it's all OK.

Hope it gets better soon!

:hug:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## inayab

Hi
After mine i had spotting for a day then it got slightly heavier and it lasted about three days, my AF came as normal thou, hope that helps xx


----------



## BizyBee

I had light spotting at first and it was heavier for a few days after. Hope it stops soon so you can catch O!


----------



## Nicnac

Thanks for your replies.

From the sounds of it, it's quite normal then.

I was really hoping for a little pink streaked cm when they mentioned spotting. Ah well.

Hope it stops in the next couple of days

Thanks again


----------



## Steph63

Hey Nicnac,

Hope your spotting stops soon!

Did you find the HSG painful? Mine is booked for Friday and I'm quite nervous!

:hugs:


----------



## Nicnac

Hi Steph,

In all honesty, I did find it painful, but in hindsight, it's over very quickly, and the pains subsides in seconds. 

Hope I don't scare you or offend, but I'll tell you about mine.

I found it like a period pain cramp that comes on and doesn't subside, and it probably lasted two mins. I think it felt longer, but in reflection, was quick. 

It starts like a smear, and then they insert a catheter and that can cause a little discomfort, more of a sharp pain, but fleeting. The worst bit was the inflation of the balloon, and thats when the pain starts. It's a grit your teeth kind of pain, bad cramp.
But then the injection of the die and the xrays are taken simulataniously (takes seconds) and then the balloons deflated and the pain just goes. Like a period pain cramp just goes. I was a little achey for an hour or so after, but then nothing, fine, all good.

The spotting has nearly stopped today, and is the pinky cm I thought. Hopefully will go today.

Hope yours goes really well. I hope I haven't made it sound scary, it wasn't. And I'm hoping that it does the trick. They say it can increase fertility by 30%for up to 7 months after! :happydance:

Let me know how you get on.

Big :hug:


----------



## Steph63

That waa really helpful, thanks. Must admit am still a little nervous but I do tend to be a bit of a worrier anyway!

Will let you know tomorrow, thanks again.

:hug:


----------



## Kelly9

steph63 take tylenol and advil before you go. Its not the same for a lot but I found it so painful I nearly passed out. I am only telling you this cause everyone played it off like it was a pap and it so wasn't! I wasn't prepared for it at all. NIcNac did well explaining it. The worst is the balloon inflating. I also had a clamp used on my cervix cause of the position and that was quite painful so hopefully they won't need one for you.


----------

